# OEM/Aftermarket Manufacturer of Tractor Wheel Rims Based in China



## AgW (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello,

Can someone please recommend me an OEM and aftermarket manufacturer of “tractor wheel rims” who supply wheel rims to Kubota, Iseki, Yanmar and John Deere based in China?

Thanks,
Jaime


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jaime. Are you looking for a Chinese manufacturer of rims, or rims for these tractor manufacturers selling to the Chinese market? Where are you located?


----------



## AgW (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Tractor beam,

Thanks for your reply and I am glad that I've joined to this forum. 

I am looking for the manufacturer of tractor rims, either Chinese-owned manufacturing companies or Foreign-owned manufacturing companies who have factory based in China and export their products to Southeast Asia as well as other regions.

I appreciate any suggestions or leads for both Chinese-owned and foreign-owned manufacturing companies in China who supply wheel rims to assembly services for China tractor manufacturers, Kubota, Iseki, Yanmar and John Deere.

I am located in Viet Nam.

Regards,
Jaime


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.made-in-china.com/products-search/hot-china-products/Tractor_Wheels.html
If you look at this website, you can see the different makers and suppliers in the right hand column.


----------



## AgW (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi pogobill,

Thanks for the link. Appreciated.

By experience, have you contacted any of manufacturers from this site and successfully doing business with before? 

Jaime


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Never. With the tractor dealer network and the quantity of tractor parts retailers we have *here*, I doubt anyone would be seeking to purchase anything directly from China. I suspect that anyone from Southeast Asian right on up to say Russian for instance, would find that importing products manufactured in China would be a viable option, simply because of geographic location. 
As for the manufacturers and aftermarket suppliers that you are looking for, I'm pretty sure that that most products they would sell are made in China to begin with. 
Are you looking for personal reasons, or are you looking to buy larger quantities of these wheels?


----------



## AgW (Oct 30, 2017)

That makes sense but how about those tractor dealers and tractor parts retailers, do you happen to know what countries they probably source their products in particular of supply for tractor rims? I am quite sure that some of them have a solid network of reliable suppliers based in Southeast Asia or China apart from the local manufacturer in your country.

I am looking to import a large quantity of tractor wheel rims either from China or Thailand.

For members who might across and probably read my post that has previously/currently done business with such suppliers, please feel free to drop me your recommendation. 

Thank you.


----------

